# Lebendköder erlaubt?



## Norm (23. März 2005)

In mancher Literatur ist davon die Rede mit Lebendköder zu fischen.

Ich dachte das sei verboten, oder gibt es Ausnahmen, gibt es Gegenden wo das noch erlaubt ist? 



#d 


Dank schon mal im Vorfeld


----------



## DerSchneider (23. März 2005)

*AW: Lebendköder erlaubt?*

Moinsen

Ich fische (fast) immer mit Lebendköder und das ist auch keineswegs verboten #6 
Glaube du hast Lebendköder mit lebendem Köderfisch verwechselt  
Der lebende Köderfisch ist allgemein VERBOTEN!!


----------



## Hoad (23. März 2005)

*AW: Lebendköder erlaubt?*

von wann ist denn die literatur???


----------



## just_a_placebo (23. März 2005)

*AW: Lebendköder erlaubt?*

Klar gibts Gegenden, in denen man mit lebendem Köfi angeln darf...
...aber nicht in Deutschland! ;o)


----------



## just_a_placebo (23. März 2005)

*AW: Lebendköder erlaubt?*

Hehe, stimmt Schneider  hab das gleich wieder auf den Köfi bezogen ;o)


----------



## Manuel (23. März 2005)

*AW: Lebendköder erlaubt?*

Hallo,

lebender Köfi ist soweit ich weiss in Deutschland generell verboten.
Denke aber das mit Lebendköder z.B. Tauwürmer,Maden,usw. gemeint sind.

Gruß
Manuel


----------



## hans66660 (23. März 2005)

*AW: Lebendköder erlaubt?*

es ist nicht ganz verboten,in stark verkrauteten gewässern, darf man mit lebenden köfis angeln, allerdings muss man den haken mit gummis etc. befestigen und darf ihn nicht aufstechen


----------



## just_a_placebo (23. März 2005)

*AW: Lebendköder erlaubt?*

Das will ich aber schwarz auf weiß sehen hans!!!
Wo steht denn sowas?


----------



## hans66660 (23. März 2005)

*AW: Lebendköder erlaubt?*

hi just a placebo!
wusste das auch nicht, mein bruder machte letztes jahr den angelschein. ich hatte ihn zum sogenannten tötungskurs gefahren und bin für diese stunde dort geblieben.
da sagte das der jugendleiter


----------



## Manuel (23. März 2005)

*AW: Lebendköder erlaubt?*

hab ich auch noch nie gehört,das man das in einem stark verkrauteten Gewässer dürfte. |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat


----------



## hans66660 (23. März 2005)

*AW: Lebendköder erlaubt?*

herzlichen glückwunsch manuel


----------



## Lotte (23. März 2005)

*AW: Lebendköder erlaubt?*



			
				hans66660 schrieb:
			
		

> es ist nicht ganz verboten,in stark verkrauteten gewässern, darf man mit lebenden köfis angeln, allerdings muss man den haken mit gummis etc. befestigen und darf ihn nicht aufstechen



moin-moin,

das ist zum teil richtig, aaaaaaaaaaber:

dazu benötigt man eine genehmigung !!! nun fragt mich aber bitte nicht von welcher behörde!!!

und diese bekommt man nur dann, wenn es nicht möglich ist diesen fisch auf andere art fangen zu können!!! dieses ist dann auch nachzuweisen!!! ebenfalls muß man nachweisen, daß der fisch aus triftigen gründen gefangen werden muß!!!

denkt mal an den § 1 des tierschutzgesetzes:
niemand darf, ohne vernünftigen grund, einem wirbeltier schmerzen, schäden oder leiden zufügen (ich glaube der wortlaut ist so oder ähnlich)!!!

also, wichtig ist der vernünftige grund!!! wenn ihr zb. einen starken hecht in einem forellenbach habt, den ihr weder mit der spinnrute, nch mit totem köderfisch, noch durch netzziehen, noch durch e-fischen fangen könnt (alles muß nachgewiesen werden) dann könnt ihr eine genehmigung bekommen!!! 

ich glaube allerdings nicht, daß es jemals eine solche genehmigung geben wird, da wenn man das alles probiert hat (ausreichende zeitspanne eingerechnet), hat man den 10 mal erwischt und dem gewässer entnommen!!!


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. März 2005)

*AW: Lebendköder erlaubt?*



			
				hans66660 schrieb:
			
		

> es ist nicht ganz verboten,in stark verkrauteten gewässern, darf man mit lebenden köfis angeln, allerdings muss man den haken mit gummis etc. befestigen und darf ihn nicht aufstechen


 
Zumindest hier in Bayern mußt du einen langwierigen Amtsweg einschreiten, um zu beweisen, dass es zur Hege und Pflege des Gewässers die einzige Möglichkeit ist. Das schaffts du nur in sehr begründeten Ausnahmefällen. Wir im Verein mußten für ein Forellengewässer, das kaum Möglichkeiten zur natürlichen Betandserhalt hat, die Genehmigung beim Landratsamt und (!) bei der Regierung von Obb. beantragen. Nach einem Jahr Prüfung wurde abgelehnt !#d


----------



## Lotte (23. März 2005)

*AW: Lebendköder erlaubt?*

moin-moin,

@ toni: ganauso sieht das auch im rest von deutschland aus!!!


----------



## hans66660 (23. März 2005)

*AW: Lebendköder erlaubt?*

das weiß ich nicht, dann finde ich es ein starkes stück, das der jugendleiter nichts davon erwähnt hat, glücklicher weise gibt es in unseren gewässern nicht so ein stark verkrauteten see, sonst hätte ich es vielleicht schon ausprobiert.


----------



## Sailfisch (23. März 2005)

*AW: Lebendköder erlaubt?*

Könnte mal jemand die gesetzlichen Grundlagen für diese Methode des Fischens mit lebendigem Köderfisch benennen!
Besten Dank bereits im Voraus!


----------



## hans66660 (23. März 2005)

*AW: Lebendköder erlaubt?*

hier ein auszug aus dem tierschutzgesetz von 2001:
Bei der Verwendung lebender Köderfische zum Angeln werden diesen Leiden und Schäden zugefügt, deshalb wurde in den meisten Ländern durch Fischereiverordnung die Verwendung lebender Köderfische verboten, stark eingeschränkt oder von einer Erlaubnis abhängig gemacht. Ein vernünftiger Grund, diese Fangmethode unter bestimmten Umständen einzusetzen, kann bestehen, wenn eine Hege oder Bewirtschaftung die Verwendung lebender Köderfische erfordert; zum Beispiel zur Verringerung eines unerwünscht hohen Raubfischbestandes bei extrem starkem Pflanzenbewuchs oder bei starken Schlammablagerungen. Bei dieser ausnahmsweise zulässigen Verwendung lebender Köderfische ist ganz besonders auch auf deren möglichst schonende Befestigung zu achten. In einer Reihe von Landesfischereivorschriften sind die genannten Probleme inzwischen in einschränkender Weise geregelt.


----------



## just_a_placebo (23. März 2005)

*AW: Lebendköder erlaubt?*

Ok, dann hat sich die Sache für mich geklärt...


----------



## Norm (23. März 2005)

*AW: Lebendköder erlaubt?*

Auch von mir, recht schönen Dank für die aufschlussreichen Aussagen.


----------



## ThomasRö (23. März 2005)

*AW: Lebendköder erlaubt?*



			
				Norm schrieb:
			
		

> In mancher Literatur ist davon die Rede mit Lebendköder zu fischen.
> 
> Ich dachte das sei verboten, oder gibt es Ausnahmen, gibt es Gegenden wo das noch erlaubt ist?
> 
> ...


Falls du die Blinkersonderhefte meinst: Die sind so alt, dass es damals noch erlaubt war...


----------



## atzelupe (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Lebendköder erlaubt?*

hallo


kann mir bitte jemand erklären wie man solche köfi`s befestigt ?
oder hat jemand evtl eine seite mit bilder , wo dass alles beschrieben ist ?



danke
gruß alex


----------



## YakuzaInk (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Lebendköder erlaubt?*

Haken druchn rücken (unter der wirbelsäule her) oder schwanzgegend einhängen


----------



## xBerndx (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Lebendköder erlaubt?*



YakuzaInk schrieb:


> Haken druchn rücken (unter der wirbelsäule her) oder schwanzgegend einhängen


 
Es war hier die ganze Zeit von "schonend" die Rede, also mit Gummi oder so.
So wie du das beschreibst ködere ich manchmal tote Köfis an!


----------



## duck_68 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Lebendköder erlaubt?*



xBerndx schrieb:


> Es war hier die ganze Zeit von "schonend" die Rede, also mit Gummi oder so.
> So wie du das beschreibst ködere ich manchmal tote Köfis an!



Er hat nur gefragt, wie man lebende Köfis anködert - von schonend war nicht die Rede... Es gibt immerhin auch noch Länder, wo der lebende Köderfisch erlaubt ist und da wird eben genau so angeködert - übrigens habe ich meine Köfis früher genauso angeködert und nicht anders....


----------



## YakuzaInk (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Lebendköder erlaubt?*

Jap, meine antwort war nicht auf das schonende bezogen sondern aufs reguläre anködern von lebenden köfis.
Außerdem was wäre schonend? Wirklich schön is keine methode!
Haken mit Fischhautverträglichemkleber ankleben?


----------



## ernie1973 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Lebendköder erlaubt?*

Also - prinzipiell ist das Angeln mit lebendem Köderfisch in ganz Deutschland verboten! (-->folgt aus dem Tierschutzgesetz - und das gilt bundesweit und seit geraumer Zeit genießt der Tierschutz in unserem Land Verfassungsrang!).

Die Aussage mit den verkrauteten Gewässern hier im Thread ist blanker Unsinn!!!! *also VORSICHT!!!*
( es mag jedoch verkrautete Gewässer geben, für die aus den hier genannten Gründen mal eine Ausnahmegenehmigung erteilt wurde!!!!).

Es gibt wie hier schon richtig gesagt wurde jedoch die Möglichkeit, aus hegetechnischen Gründen von Seiten eines VEREINS oder eines Gewässerbewirtschafters eine AUSNAHMEGENEHMIGUNG zu bekommen, die nach meiner Einschätzung NUR zu begründen ist, wenn man aus Hegegründen gezielt HECHTE aus einem Gewässer bekommen möchte / muß !!! (...aus Gründen der Verhältnismäßigkeit sollte man dann der Behörde auch eine Begründung liefern können, warum ein Ablassen / Abfischen nicht in Frage kommt, da dieses i.d.R. ein milderes Mittel darstellt!).

Schwer zu begründen - liegt allein im ERMESSEN der Behörde und nach meiner Ansicht muß schon ein fischbiologisch und juristisch versierter Mensch diese Begründung für den Antrag auf Erteilung einer solchen Ausnahmegenehmigung verfassen, da sonst keine Behörde der Welt es riskiert, sich mal wieder mit PETA und der Presse anzulegen, wenn diese Ausnahmegenehmigung "rauskommt".

Ernie


----------



## hotte50 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Lebendköder erlaubt?*



> Die Aussage mit den verkrauteten Gewässern hier im Thread ist blanker Unsinn!!!! *also VORSICHT!!!*


Als Unsinn würde ich das nicht bezeichnen. Das Gesetz lässt Ausnahmeregelungen eindeutig zu und es ist Sache der Vereine, dies zu Regeln.

Ich zitiere hier einmal was der Klub Braunschweiger Fischer e.V. mit über 2.000 Mitgliedern dazu in den Fangpapieren schreibt.:

_II Ausnahmen

Aus fachlicher Sicht scheint beim Fang von Raubfischen einschließlich Aal die Verwendung lebender Köderfische unter Berücksichtigung der hegerischen Belange nur in folgenden Fällen vertretbar.

1. Extrem starker Pflanzenwuchs.
Andere Fangmethoden können nicht angewendet werden, wenn der befischbare Bereich auf längere Zeit durch Unterwasserpflanzen oder erhebliches Planktonwachstum belastet ist, z.B. in grösseren Altarmen, in Ausbuchtungenn oder Teilen von Seen._ 

Es sind noch weitere Ausnahmen aufgeführt, auf die ich aber zu zitieren hier verzichte.

Also nicht immer gleich alles ablehnen, da hier wie in vielen anderen Dingen Situationsbedingt nun einmal durchaus andere Regeln herrschen können.


----------



## ernie1973 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Lebendköder erlaubt?*



hotte50 schrieb:


> Als Unsinn würde ich das nicht bezeichnen. Das Gesetz lässt Ausnahmeregelungen eindeutig zu und es ist Sache der Vereine, dies zu Regeln.
> 
> Ich zitiere hier einmal was der Klub Braunschweiger Fischer e.V. mit über 2.000 Mitgliedern dazu in den Fangpapieren schreibt.:
> 
> ...


 

Schön, dass der Verein das so schreibt, aber FAKT ist nach der aktuellen Gesetzeslage, dass jeder gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstößt, der *OHNE* eine entsprechende Ausnahmegenehmigung von Seiten der *Behörde *mit lebendem Köfi angelt!

...ob da Kraut ist oder nicht ist Wurscht - wenn der Verein eine solche Ausnahmegenehmigung *bereits erwirkt hat* (z.B. wegen der Verkrautung), *dann* kann er dass Angeln mit Lebendköfi gestatten, ansonsten begeht jeder, der es macht ne Ordnungswidrigkeit und u.U. sogar eine Straftat!

Nur die Behörde kann genehmigen - der Verein kann das nicht!

Der Verein ist lediglich antragsberechtigt, um eine entsprechende behördliche Genehmigung im Vorfeld zu erwirken!

Es macht ja auch Sinn, dass ein Verein sich nicht über ein Bundesgesetz hinwegsetzen kann, sondern in begründeten Ausnahmen allenfalls einer Behörde diese Kompetenz zusteht!

Also - vorsicht mit solchen Aussagen - "verkrautet" allein reicht für nix, es begründet höchstens einen Antrag für eine Ausnahmegenehmigung, die aber *erstmal vorliegen* muß, um straffrei mit lebendem Köfi zu angeln!!!

So, soviel zum langweiligen juristischen Hintergrund!

Ich möchte nur vermeiden, dass unwissende Angelkollegen auf einmal vor Gericht stehen, weil hier Halbwahrheiten verbreitet werden, wie z.B. das man in verkauteten Gewässern mit lebendem Köfi angeln darf!!!

Bei Rückfragen gerne PN !

Ernie

(dipl. Jurist und ggf. bald Assessor mit der Befähigung zum Richteramt)

PS:

Ich will nicht klug*******n, sondern warnen, denn wenn jemand wegen falscher Infos ein Strafverfahren am Hals hat, dann ist das Geschrei groß und nebenbei bemerkt kann jeder Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz zum lebenslangen Entzug der Fischereierlaubnis führen!

...ist es Euch dieses Riskio wert???

Ihr seid alle erwachsen und könnt machen was ihr wollt - aber gewarnt seid ihr jetzt!

E


----------



## hotte50 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Lebendköder erlaubt?*



> Schön, dass der Verein das so schreibt, aber FAKT ist nach der aktuellen Gesetzeslage, dass jeder gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstößt, der *OHNE* eine entsprechende Ausnahmegenehmigung von Seiten der *Behörde *mit lebendem Köfi angelt!


Aha......

es ist nicht nur schön, dass der Verein sowas schreibt, er hat auch die entsprechenden Genehmigungen.

trotzdem ist es Unsinn, sowas generell als Unsinn zu bezeichnen.

Natürlich sollte jeder, welcher den lebenden KöFi einsetzt, sich vorher beim Vereinsvorstand schlau machen ob es hier eine Genehmigung gibt. Wenn es dann noch in den Papieren wie hier bei mir schwarz auf weiß steht ist die Welt doch in Ordnung.

Ist natürlich alles Unsinn was ich hier gerade schreibe, macht aber nix.

Im übrigen glaube ich, das sich eh ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der Anglerschaft für die Gesetzeslage nicht interessiert, sonst würde es nämlich in unserem Land keine so große Anzahl C&R - Jünger geben ...:g

Aber dem Dipl.-Juristen zur Ehr......schön das Du den einen oder anderen unbedarften aufgeklärt hast. Schaden kanns schließlich nix und weh tuts auch nicht.....#6


----------



## ernie1973 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Lebendköder erlaubt?*

...naja - so ganz in Ordnung ist die Welt auch dann noch nicht - denn wenn jemand eine Anzeige (von PETA o.ä.)kassiert und ein Strafverfahren wegen Verstosses gegen das Tierschutzgesetz anläuft, dann kommt es zu dem kuriosen Fall, dass es sich beim Tierschutzgesetz um ein Bundesgesetz handelt, was ein Landesgesetzgeber nicht unterwandern / aushebeln kann und ein Verein schon garnicht! (insbesondere da der Tierschutz mittlerweile Verfassungsrang genießt und es so viele unterbeschäftigte "Tierfreunde" gibt!).

Da das Strafverfahren von Amts wegen durchgeführt würde, spielt sogar die in d. R. NUR landesrechtliche Genehmigung streng genommen dort keine wirkliche Rolle und es könnte zu einer Verurteilung kommen!

Impliziert würden dann evtl. noch die Voraussetzungen einer vorliegenden Ausnahmegenehmigung geprüft werden und es ist durchaus ein Szenario denkbar, indem jemand strafrechtlich verurteilt würde, jedoch keine vereinsrechtlichen Sanktionen zu befürchten hätte!

Soviel dazu - es ist sogar noch komplizierter - aber lange Rede kurzer Sinn - auch wenn der Verein es erlaubt, kann Dir noch im Strafverfahren etwas passieren, weil weder LANDESREGIERUNG noch der Verein sich über das Tierschutzgesetz und den mittlerweile grundrechtlich garantierten Tierschutz hinwegsetzen können!

Das ist aber mehr was für Interessierte und wohl eher mal ein Thema für ne Doktorarbeit!

Normalerweise geht das nach dem Motto:

Wo kein Kläger.....usw.!

Fazit:

Das mal was passiert (bei entsprechender Anzeige) ist zugegeben unwahrscheinlich - aber möglich!

Deshalb halte ich meine Warnung weiterhin aufrecht und überlasse es jedem selbst, was er macht oder nicht macht!

Schließlich bedeuten Verfahren Mandanten, Mandanten bedeuten Arbeit, Arbeit bedeutet Geld, Geld bedeutet Freiheit, Freiheit gibt Zeit zum Angeln!

Also - ran an die Köfis!

*grins*

Ernie


----------



## NoFear (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Lebendköder erlaubt?*

habe ich im netz gefunden und wird in vielen vereinen so gehandhabt. ob sinnvoll oder nicht mag ich nicht beurteilen.
auf jedenfall war dieses dokument vor 2 wochen noch fakt...

http://fischereiverein-stickhausen.de/Berichte/Berichte Pdf/Merkblatt.pdf



mfg michael


----------



## duck_68 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Lebendköder erlaubt?*

Probier es aus - aber wundere Dich nicht, wenn du aufgrund des Berichtes, den der Vorposter verfasst hat Ärger mit dem Staatsanwalt bekommst


----------



## ernie1973 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Lebendköder erlaubt?*

....ja, nett - vielleicht hätte der Angelverein mal einen Juristen fragen sollen!

Demnach obliegt es dem einzelnen Fischereiausübenden zu entscheiden, ob ein solcher "Ausnahmefall" vorliegt!

Diese Ausnahmen stellen lediglich eine "Rechtsauffassung" dar, die nach dem Tierschutzgesetz nach MEINER persönlichen Einschätzung so nicht haltbar ist und die mich beim Abfassen eines Strafurteils nicht die Bohne interessieren würden (und dies auch nicht müßten!...ich gehe alleine nach dem Tierschutzgesetz, als Teil des Nebenstrafrechts und das könnten andere auch so sehen!).

Demnach gibt dieses Papierchen eines Vereins keinerlei Rechtfertigung und wenn Staatsanwalt und Richter die einschlägigen Gesetze genauso auslegen wie ich es mache, dann wird verurteilt!

*basta*

Also - nochmal - laßt es nicht drauf ankommen, wenn ich an einen Tierschutz-Fan geratet, dann nützen Euch solche Laienmeinungen selbst aus Vereinshand nichts, denn wie das Recht auszulegen ist entscheidet kein Angelverein, sondern nur der Entscheider auf Seiten der Justiz!

Dieser würde vermutlich nur bei Vorliegen einer (Fach-)behördlichen Bestätigung eines zuvor anerkannten und genehmigten Ausnahmefalles so etwas berücksichtigen - und selbst das MUß er nicht!

E.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Lebendköder erlaubt?*

Für NRW ist das wie folgt geregelt:

Nach § 7 Abs.2 Satz I LFO dürfen lebende Köfis nur im *Einzelfall* und *befristet* verwendet werden, wenn die Hegepflicht nicht auf andere Weise erfüllt werden kann. Dazu ist die schriftliche Zustimmung der unteren Fischereibehörde notwendig. 

Dazu:

Die Zustimmungserklärung muß zum Zeitpunkt des Einsatzes des lebenden Köfis bei dem für das betreffende Gewässer zuständigen Hegepflichtigen in schriftlicher Form vorliegen. Ist der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte nicht mit dem Hegepflichtigen identisch, handelt er Ordnungswidrig wenn er mit lebenden Köfi angelt, ohne das der Hegepflichtige eine schriftliche Zustimmung besitzt.

Weiter:

Die Verwendung des lebenden Köfis entgegen § 7 LFO stellt eine Ordnungswidrigkeit nach § 25 Nr 6 LFO dar.

*Und*

Zugleich liegt ein strafbares Vergehen gem. §17 Ziffer 2b) Tierschutzgesetz vor. 

Bei vorliegen der schriftlichen Genehmigung scheidet ein solches Vergehen aus, da durch die Hegepflicht ein vernünftiger Grund gegeben ist. 

Das sind nur ein paar Auszüge aus dem ganzen Bürokratenmist. Um diese Zustimmung der unteren Fischereibehörde zu bekommen, müssen unterschiedliche Voraussetzungen erfüllt, und ggfs. durch einen Fischereisachverständigen geprüft sein. Es ist also ein Mords Brimbamborium und ich glaube nicht, dass sich ein Verein dessen unterzieht. 

Es heißt im Klartext:

Ohne schriftliche Genehmigung der unteren Fischereibehörde ist null komma nix erlaubt. 

Wer mit lebenden Köfi angelt, weil es irgendwo in den Vereinsstatuten oder Erlaubnisscheinen als erlaubt angegeben ist, der Verein aber nicht im Besitz einer behördlichen Zustimmung ist , hat im Falle einer Anzeige ein echtes Problem. 

Liegt diese Zustimmung vor, hat er gem. Tierschutzgesetz nichts zu befürchten, da die Erfüllung der Hegepflicht ein vernünftiger Grund ist.

Nachtrag:

Wenn irgendwo steht, dass der lebende Köfi erlaubt ist und man diesen auch einsetzen will, sollte man sich vorher über das Vorliegen dieser behördlichen Genehmigung erkundigen. Ein verantwortungsvoller Verein würde sicher eine Kopie der behördlichen Zustimmung den Angelpapieren beifügen.


----------



## Der_rheinangler (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Lebendköder erlaubt?*

bei uns im fischereigesetz steht sinngemäß dass das angeln mit lebenden köderfisch temporär erlaubt werden kann um z.b. einen überbesatz von z.b. Hechten zu dezimieren.
Sonst allerdings verboten ist.

 ich glaube allerdings nicht, dass von diesem recht jemals gebrauch gemacht wird.


----------



## atzelupe (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Lebendköder erlaubt?*

ich werd mal zwischen euren diskusionen hier ein danke an den poster meiner antort richten ;-)

gruß alex


----------

